#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Несладкая медитация - 2. Ваджраяна.

## Neroli

Я раньше думала, что это так только у меня. Но прочитав тему: Несладкая медитация, поняла, что похоже я такая не одна. А может и одна.  :Smilie: 
Вопрос в следующем: у ваджраянцев/махаянцев/дзогченпа(ма) бывает ли "несладкая медитация"? 
Мне после каждого ретрита ЧННР просто невыносимо плохо. До слез. Причем через интернет это не работает, только личное посещение. Потом проходит. Есть этому какое-то объяснение? А как у Вас?

----------

Жека (02.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне после каждого ретрита ЧННР просто невыносимо плохо. До слез. Причем через интернет это не работает, только личное посещение. Потом проходит. Есть этому какое-то объяснение? А как у Вас?


А может шаблоны того... рвутся?

----------


## Neroli

> А может шаблоны того... рвутся?


Может, а у Вас рвутся?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может, а у Вас рвутся?


Неа.  :Smilie: 
какое-то время назад перестало плющить  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (01.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Бывает.

Да и вообще медитировать не получается и без ретритов.

Тело ноет, ум бесится.

Всё как надо  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (01.07.2013), Жека (02.07.2013), Нико (01.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (01.07.2013), Эделизи (01.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Бывает.
> 
> Да и вообще медитировать не получается и без ретритов.
> 
> Тело ноет, ум бесится.
> 
> Всё как надо


И это замечательно  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Да и вообще медитировать не получается и без ретритов.


Я про медитации даже не говорю, мне достаточно побывать рядом с Намкаем Норбу. Причем это иррационально, никаких внешних причин, все как обычно вроде. А развозит страшно. Страданье без причины - признак дурачины.  :Smilie:

----------

Yur (02.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я про медитации даже не говорю, мне достаточно побывать рядом с Намкаем Норбу. Причем это иррационально, никаких внешних причин, все как обычно вроде. А развозит страшно. Страданье без причины - признак дурачины.


Просто вам не подходит этот путь. У меня так было после лекций различных ринпоче, читающих в нашем Дацане: полный внутренний конфликт между тем, что говорят они и тем, что ощущаю я.

----------

Жека (02.07.2013), Наталья (02.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Просто вам не подходит этот путь. У меня так было после лекций различных ринпоче, читающих в нашем Дацане: полный внутренний конфликт между тем, что говорят они и тем, что ощущаю я.


Топпер, я специально уединилась тут с тибетскими буддистами во избежание...  :Smilie:  Но нет, не вышло.  :Smilie: 
Опуская подробности, скажу, что Ринпоче я нежно люблю не смотря на весь свой глубочайший скепсис. И это не от ума идет. 
Мне вдруг рядом с ним становится спокойно и благостно, а через некоторое время после отъезда - беспокойно и хреново. Природу происходящего я понять не в силах, но очень бы хотела. При это я во всякие невербальные воздействия не верю. Ну скептик потомушто.

----------

Aliona (01.07.2013), Аньезка (02.07.2013), Аурум (02.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2013), Эделизи (01.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оль, может дело не в ННР, а в том, что _без него_ -- тоскливо, одиноко, беззащитно... и невыносимо хочется опять быть рядом с ним?
На ретрите, опять же, находишься вне круга обычных неисчислимых житейских и бытовых проблем...

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я специально уединилась тут с тибетскими буддистами во избежание...  Но нет, не вышло. 
> Опуская подробности, скажу, что Ринпоче я нежно люблю не смотря на весь свой глубочайший скепсис. И это не от ума идет. 
> Мне вдруг рядом с ним становится спокойно и благостно, а через некоторое время после отъезда - беспокойно и хреново. Природу происходящего я понять не в силах, но очень бы хотела. При это я во всякие невербальные воздействия не верю. Ну скептик потомушто.


Так надо было сразу говорить, что* без него* беспокойно. Тогда это видимо любовь  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (01.07.2013), Жека (02.07.2013), Наталья (02.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Оль, может дело не в ННР, а в том, что _без него_ -- тоскливо, одиноко, беззащитно... и невыносимо хочется опять быть рядом с ним?
> На ретрите, опять же, находишься вне круга обычных неисчислимых житейских и бытовых проблем...


Нет.

----------


## Neroli

> Так надо было сразу говорить, что* без него* беспокойно.


Нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет.


"Нет!" -- категорически согласилась она.
Просто улыбаюсь. : )

----------

Raudex (01.07.2013), Карло (03.07.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> А как у Вас?


Меня только колбасит, отрицаловки нету. Если лама сильный, то сижу раскрыв рот, офигеваю. Если есть недоверие то к такому больше не хожу

----------

Neroli (01.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Меня только колбасит, отрицаловки нету. Если лама сильный, то сижу раскрыв рот, офигеваю. Если есть недоверие то к такому больше не хожу


А что такое "отрицаловка"?

----------


## Дордже

> А что такое "отрицаловка"?


это когда "просто невыносимо плохо. До слез. "

----------


## Юй Кан

Любовь -- туманное слово...
Бывало в отрочестве и юности так, что после замечательного турпохода или, ещё мощнее : ), по возвращению из "Артека" -- чуть не истерика, что такое чудо больше никогда не повторится.
Один раз было и после тюменьского стройотряда, где тоже чувствовал себя совершенно счастливым. Причина же этого счастья, как понял, была в том, что не было никаких хлопот, кроме работы с рассвета до почти заката : ), после чего с чистой совестью укладывался в общей многоместной палатке под натянутым над койкой пологом от обильного комарья, клал себе на плечо фонарик и читал книгу Перрюшо о Ван-Гоге... И деньги там, к примеру, ничего не значили: только голова и руки.

----------

AndyZ (01.07.2013), Raudex (01.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> это когда "просто невыносимо плохо. До слез. "


А "колбасит" тогда что значит?

----------


## Neroli

> Любовь -- туманное слово...
> Бывало в отрочестве и юности так, что после замечательного турпохода или, ещё мощнее : ), по возвращению из "Артека" -- чуть не истерика, что такое чудо больше никогда не повторится.
> Один раз было и после тюменьского стройотряда, где тоже чувствовал себя совершенно счастливым. Причина же этого счастья, как понял, была в том, что не было никаких хлопот, кроме работы с рассвета до почти заката : ), после чего с чистой совестью укладывался в общей многоместной палатке под натянутым над койкой пологом от обильного комарья, клал себе на плечо фонарик и читал книгу Перрюшо о Ван-Гоге... И деньги там, к примеру, ничего не значили: только голова и руки.


Понимаю о чем Вы. Но знаете, я там не жила. Приехала два раза чуть больше, чем на два часа, послушать.  т.е. без "полного погружения". И здрасьте приехали.   :Smilie:  
Начать что ли в магию верить?

----------

Юй Кан (01.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я никакого хамства не заметила. Его ответ был абсолютно адекватен подаче Топпера. Ваше сообщение куда более грубое.


Так. Посмотрим. Топпер не успел толком наехать на ваджраяну (хотя в этой теме он не наезжал особо), как получил попытку поставить на место
Читаем:
Об этом явно не тому, у кого в традиции достигали архатства, услышав только одну проповедь Будды, говорить.

Это называется просто - попытка поставить на место и попытка закрыть рот. Подобные перлы от Нирдош Йогино исходят с завидным постоянством при малом знании предмета. Дальше что? Будете обвинять меня в грубости? Да легко. Обвиняйте. Будет от этого толк или нет? Не знаю. И не уверен. Честно говоря ждать пяток-другой сообщений, когда Нирдош начнет скатываться в грубость при отсутствии аргументации (что уже было недавно в разговоре о передаче, когда он стал откровенно подменять термины), чтобы потом просто показать что сей человек неправ - нет желания. Решил сократить программу до меньшего количества сообщений. Извините, что выразился не в красноречивой манере Пампкина. Или не в форме мягкого стёба и легкого троллинга Дрона.

За сим позволю себе откланяться, ибо уже поздний вечер и надо хоть немного вздремнуть. И заодно отпишусь от темы, дабы не засорять ваши глаза и уши столь неудобочитаемыми словами из моих уст, кои были потом записаны посредством доски с кнопками, клавиатурой именуемыми.

----------

Bob (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Читаем:
> Об этом явно не тому, у кого в традиции достигали архатства, услышав только одну проповедь Будды, говорить.


Простите, что вмешываюсь в культурную беседу. Вы хоть ознакомились на что это был ответ?

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2013), Аньезка (03.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Так. Посмотрим. Топпер не успел толком наехать на ваджраяну (хотя в этой теме он не наезжал особо), как получил попытку поставить на место
> Читаем:
> Об этом явно не тому, у кого в традиции достигали архатства, услышав только одну проповедь Будды, говорить.
> 
> Это называется просто - попытка поставить на место и попытка закрыть рот. Подобные перлы от Нирдош Йогино исходят с завидным постоянством при малом знании предмета. Дальше что? Будете обвинять меня в грубости? Да легко. Обвиняйте. Будет от этого толк или нет? Не знаю. И не уверен. Честно говоря ждать пяток-другой сообщений, когда Нирдош начнет скатываться в грубость при отсутствии аргументации (что уже было недавно в разговоре о передаче, когда он стал откровенно подменять термины), чтобы потом просто показать что сей человек неправ - нет желания. Решил сократить программу до меньшего количества сообщений. Извините, что выразился не в красноречивой манере Пампкина. Или не в форме мягкого стёба и легкого троллинга Дрона.
> 
> За сим позволю себе откланяться, ибо уже поздний вечер и надо хоть немного вздремнуть. И заодно отпишусь от темы, дабы не засорять ваши глаза и уши столь неудобочитаемыми словами из моих уст, кои были потом записаны посредством доски с кнопками, клавиатурой именуемыми.


Лучше бы Вы так же внимательно следили за лицами, которые превращают тему в очередное публичное перестирывание своих традиционных загонов (ествественно, с определенными демонстративными целями), доводя ее до такого состояния, что автор в ней просто прекращает появляться.

----------

Aliona (03.07.2013), Кузьмич (03.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Простите, что вмешываюсь в культурную беседу. Вы хоть ознакомились на что это был ответ?


Видел. И могу добавить - если вы такой высокодуховный и умудренный годами практики и отшельничеств, то почему в своей речи показываете явную обусловленность и омраченность? ах да. Совсем забыл упомянуть (явно придется склероз пойти лечить). Вы же у меня в игноре  :Smilie:  Отвечать не обязательно. Смеяться сегодня нету больше сил. Хорошего отдыха, если конечно вы отдыхаете от борьбы с надуманными ветряными мельницами. Успехов на этом поприще. Искренне желаю вам этого,от всего своего немного больного сердца.

----------

Bob (03.07.2013), Tong Po (03.07.2013), Ашвария (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Лучше бы Вы так же внимательно следили за лицами, которые превращают тему в очередное публичное перестирывание своих традиционных загонов (ествественно, с определенными демонстративными целями), доводя ее до такого состояния, что автор в ней просто прекращает появляться.


Я не модератор,чтобы следить за темами  :Smilie: 
И кстати да. Смотрел. Загоны Нирдош Йогино увидел. Дальше что?

----------


## Аньезка

> Я не модератор,чтобы следить за темами 
> И кстати да. Смотрел. Загоны Нирдош Йогино увидел. Дальше что?


Дальше идите уже спите. Вам на пользу пойдет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нирдош. А зачем был опытаться хамить Топперу? А потом еще думать что не будет ответа за свои слова, умный вы наш?


Хамить, простите, начали мне. В виду отсутствия аргументов на то, что я написал, что ответ Учителя был полностью адекватен.

Символизм Ваджраяны понимают только практикующие Ваджраяну, так как Учителя наиподробнейшим образом разжевывают смыслы всех символов. И практика ведется именно с этими смыслами, а не с некими неосознанными реакциями на почеркушки. А к культурному контексту символы имеют далеко не прямое отношение. Простой крестьянин не знает, что это за черепки на шесте, и что за кружочки с буковками тоже легко может не знать, потому нету у него никаких вменяемых эмоциональных реакций для правильной практики на эти изображения, пока он не пойдет и не изучит подробно смыслы символов. Чем и занимался Учитель, и именно это он ответил. 

Хотя, желающие могут и дальше сидеть ждать тханок с перекачаными и вооруженными до зубов шварцнейгирами, попирающие в ботинках с ваджрными набойками груды трупов гопников, блудниц и прочего сброда  :Big Grin:  а то сидеть вникать в смыслы символов, это же адский труд...

----------

Аньезка (03.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

мож хватит уже?

----------

Bob (03.07.2013), Neroli (03.07.2013), Аурум (03.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Нууу. Вдруг накатывает ощущение полной бессмысленности существования, невозможности какого-либо счастья в принципе, что ни делай, впереди одни страдания. Еще мысли про суицид. А причины не видно.


Это в сфере эмоционального. Личность ломается из эдакой капризной эгоцентричной девушки, стандартной девушки, в нечто более сознательное и твердое. Подтверждение тому, хотя бы нежные чувства какие-то к учителю. Это эмоциональная незрелость. Стойте на том, что вас больше закаляет, страдайте короче, пока не станете более прагматичным и сухим человеком. У меня нечто такое было только до того, как я начал медитировать. Частые депрессии, ломки , перепады настроения, то дескать я слишком счастлив, то слишком несчастлив (при чем мнимо несчастлив, потому что все хорошо, все есть, а мне плохо), боязнь жестокости, неуверенность, от этого ум был все более беспокойный, это все прошло у меня, выровнялось (во всяком случае ослабло очень намного) потому, что я стал немного доброжелательнее ко всему и начал принимать как мог все вещи в том виде какие они есть, а не как хотелось бы чтобы они были. Я даже совсем немного медитировал, где-то час в день, нерегулярно, не всегда удачно, и в итоге эмоциональная амплитуда выровнялась на один константный + всегда. Ну, а скепсис я бы отнес к к вот этому виду килес - неправильные воззрения (диттхи) или сомнения (вичикиччха) или к одной из десяти пут - скептические сомнения в Дхарме.

Извините, если морализмом пахнет или учительством.) Но это мой личный курс. Не знаю уж, что там подойдет вам. Каждый должен быть собой. Кому-то может и вредно строго дозировать свои эмоции, не знаю...

----------

Neroli (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Прошу прекратить нечестное пользование тем фактом, что у модератора тибетского раздела другой часовой пояс и он спал.

И прекратить наезжать на любые буддийские традиции, а также видеть наезды там, где их нет.

----------

Аурум (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Влад К (12.12.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.07.2013), Дмитрон (03.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Хамить, простите, начали мне. В виду отсутствия аргументов на то, что я написал, что ответ Учителя был полностью адекватен.
> 
> Символизм Ваджраяны понимают только практикующие Ваджраяну, так как Учителя наиподробнейшим образом разжевывают смыслы всех символов. И практика ведется именно с этими смыслами, а не с некими неосознанными реакциями на почеркушки. А к культурному контексту символы имеют далеко не прямое отношение. Простой крестьянин не знает, что это за черепки на шесте, и что за кружочки с буковками тоже легко может не знать, потому нету у него никаких вменяемых эмоциональных реакций для правильной практики на эти изображения, пока он не пойдет и не изучит подробно смыслы символов. Чем и занимался Учитель, и именно это он ответил. 
> 
> Хотя, желающие могут и дальше сидеть ждать тханок с перекачаными и вооруженными до зубов шварцнейгирами, попирающие в ботинках с ваджрными набойками груды трупов гопников, блудниц и прочего сброда  а то сидеть вникать в смыслы символов, это же адский труд...


К культурному контексту символизм и имеет непосредственное отношение. Символы работают не с логикой. С другим. А это другое сильно зависит от контекста. Пример с Бхайравой Вантус приводил. Очень грамотный пример. И, кстати, вменяемые традиционные тантрики это прекрасно понимают.

----------

Alex (03.07.2013), Ho Shim (03.07.2013), Magan Poh (03.07.2013), Аурум (03.07.2013), Ашвария (03.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013), Карма Палджор (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

Вот, кстати, выдержка из интервью одного индийского тантрика (хоть и не буддист, но, по сути, ровно о том же, о чём пишут Топпер и Вантус):

"Именно поэтому я полагаю, что эти устаревшие практики не будут работать на Западе. Вся идея заключается в том, что вы работаете над тем, что является для вас экстремальным, связывает вас, имеет над вами власть, и вы пытаетесь превзойти эти ограничения. На западе плоть, алкоголь и секс являются обычными вещами, которые не несут в себе никакого заряда. После первого опыта эти вещи не несут в себе застывшую энергию, они не работают для тех, кто постоянно прибегает к этим вещам. В то время как для тех, кто соблюдает целибат и ортодоксальных вегетарианцев, такие практики могут быть очень действенными. То есть основа философии состоит в том, что вы делаете то, что ограничивает вас, то, что вы не представляете для себя возможным, и вы делаете это с чувством священности процесса. Тогда тот заряд, который задерживают эти ограничения, можно растворить и направить в нужном направлении."

Хариджи Баба.

----------

Alex (03.07.2013), Ittosai (03.07.2013), Neroli (03.07.2013), Антончик (30.08.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Ондрий (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

@Neroli
Учителя говорят, что нет смысла пытаться оценить свою медитацию.Визуализация слушется , не слушается - не суть важно,вернее не поддаётся оценке.
По прошествии времени, возможно ,удасться увидеть результат медитации в виде изменений в уме - большей стабильности там, и т.д.Но оценить медитацию в реальном времени - нереально :Smilie: 
Говорят ещё , что при "правильной" медитации накапливается мудрость , а при "неправильной"- заслуга. Так что польза всё-равно есть, так или иначе.Главное медитировать согласно наставлениям , без отсебятины.

----------

Neroli (03.07.2013), Аурум (03.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> . Простой крестьянин не знает, что это за черепки на шесте, и что за кружочки с буковками тоже легко может не знать, потому нету у него никаких вменяемых эмоциональных реакций для правильной практики на эти изображения, пока он не пойдет и не изучит подробно смыслы символов. Чем и занимался Учитель, и именно это он ответил. 
> ...


Реакция у шипотетического тибетского крестьянина как раз есть - он априори считает эти буковки и т.п. Священными, относящимися к Дхарме. Даже совсем не понимая их смысла. Ровно также как подавляющее большинство христиан (даже посещающих церковь хотя бы на праздники) совершенно не разбираются в христианской символике. Разве что только на самом общем уровне.

----------

Ашвария (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Реакция у шипотетического тибетского крестьянина как раз есть - он априори считает эти буковки и т.п. Священными, относящимися к Дхарме. Даже совсем не понимая их смысла. Ровно также как подавляющее большинство христиан (даже посещающих церковь хотя бы на праздники) совершенно не разбираются в христианской символике. Разве что только на самом общем уровне.


Вот.
Кроме того, *пойти изучить подробно смысл символов*, как пишет уважаемый товарищ Йогино, - это абсурдное выражение. Тем более в теме о медитации.
[эт я не Вам лично]
Сущность символа, любого, похожа на средоточие кристалла. Каждое значение в нём подобно грани. В самом начале познавания надо смотреть не на поверхность, а пытаться заглянуть вглубь. Притом Учитель сперва покажет хотя бы в которую из сторон смотреть: где этот кристалл. Потом такое: пока лично человеческая грань понимания не избавится от сора, грязи, завес, омрачений, украшений, чего-там-нафантазированного - не сможет человек увидеть внутреннюю сущность этого кристалла ну никак. Вот с одной стороны в это средоточие смотрит последователь одной Школы, рядом с другой грани туда же в то же смотрит представитель другой Школы, напротив сидит совсем третьей традиции человек. А кристалл-то один. И сущность этого символа одна, как его ни назови. Вот такая вот примерно достоверность и в символике, и в из этой отправной точки проистекающей медитации. Это практика. А пойти куда-то и выучить - это уход в теорию. Много проще знакомое находить при прочтении книг, и это знакомое даже самый не знающий букв крестьянин узнает при слушании текста, и такие опыты были в Индии, и про некоторых жителей Непала такое можно сказать смело (то что имею представление) [если так выражаться нельзя, уж простите; у меня мозги нерусские].

----------


## Жека

Почему на БФ все топики (почти) заканчиваются взаимными упреками и обвинениями?
Как же Правильная речь? Ведь если мы за своим ртом (пальцами):-) не следим, какие там высшие достижения?

----------

Tong Po (03.07.2013), Богдан Б (03.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> К культурному контексту символизм и имеет непосредственное отношение. Символы работают не с логикой. С другим. А это другое сильно зависит от контекста. Пример с Бхайравой Вантус приводил. Очень грамотный пример. И, кстати, вменяемые традиционные тантрики это прекрасно понимают.


Вы конечно же можете привести примеры из объяснений Учителей Вадржаяны.


upd: да, если у кого-то возникнет желание спросить примеры у меня. Внимательно сначала поищите себя в поставивших "Спасибо" этому посту сначала:



> Также, *учения* ваджраяны являются «скрытыми» в том смысле, что *их смысл не понятен тем, кто не получал соответствующих учений.* Это похоже на иностранный язык. Так как *непосвящённым некоторая образность и символизм могут показаться странными или даже жестокими*, как правило рекомендуется хранить их в секрете, чтобы это не отталкивало новых практикующих, которые могут развить неправильные взгляды относительно как буддийского пути в общем, так и пути ваджраяны в частности.


А так да.. любой заправский крестьянин знает, например, что один глаз означает недвойственность, и он прям только увидев любой один глаз в нее впадает..

----------


## Аурум

> Почему на БФ все топики (почти) заканчиваются взаимными упреками и обвинениями?
> Как же Правильная речь? Ведь если мы за своим ртом (пальцами):-) не следим, какие там высшие достижения?


Отчасти потому, что некоторые представители Тхеравады начинают чрезмерную активность в теме о Ваджраяне.
Заметьте, кстати, в вашу тему о медитации в тхеравадинском разделе только 1 раз отметился не-тхеравадин, да и то с нейтральным сообщением.

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2013), Аньезка (03.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Отчасти потому, что некоторые представители Тхеравады начинают чрезмерную активность в теме о Ваджраяне.
> Заметьте, кстати, в вашу тему о медитации в тхеравадинском разделе только 1 раз отметился не-тхеравадин, да и то с нейтральным сообщением.


Разве терпение не есть парамита в Ваджраяне? Если не уметь общаться вежливо хотя бы виртуально, какая там Маха Каруна, какой путь бодхисаттвы? В "реале" драться что ли, там ведь не только тхеравадины, а еще и ужас мусульмане, православные...

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот, кстати, выдержка из интервью одного индийского тантрика (хоть и не буддист, но, по сути, ровно о том же, о чём пишут Топпер и Вантус):
> 
> "Именно поэтому я полагаю, что эти устаревшие практики не будут работать на Западе. Вся идея заключается в том, что вы работаете над тем, что является для вас экстремальным, связывает вас, имеет над вами власть, и вы пытаетесь превзойти эти ограничения. На западе плоть, алкоголь и секс являются обычными вещами, которые не несут в себе никакого заряда. После первого опыта эти вещи не несут в себе застывшую энергию, они не работают для тех, кто постоянно прибегает к этим вещам. В то время как для тех, кто соблюдает целибат и ортодоксальных вегетарианцев, такие практики могут быть очень действенными. То есть основа философии состоит в том, что вы делаете то, что ограничивает вас, то, что вы не представляете для себя возможным, и вы делаете это с чувством священности процесса. Тогда тот заряд, который задерживают эти ограничения, можно растворить и направить в нужном направлении."
> 
> Хариджи Баба.


Полностью согласен. А выученные и объяснённые символы, это по сути  попытка развития на их основе- шаматху (это я сам слышал от лам- о шаматхе), что несколько извращённо по моему. Ну и плюс неработующие по первоначальному замыслу символы, выполняют роль тренажёров религиозного сознания- на них навешивается какая-то священность и что по моему противоречит так-же цели тантры- разрушению малейшей религиозности.

----------

Tong Po (03.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Разве терпение не есть парамита в Ваджраяне? Если не уметь общаться вежливо хотя бы виртуально, какая там Маха Каруна, какой путь бодхисаттвы? В "реале" драться что ли, там ведь не только тхеравадины, а еще и ужас мусульмане, православные...


Да все и так очень терпеливы к тому факту, что нарушитель самайи учит ваджраянцев как правильно понимать Ваджраяну.

----------

Аньезка (03.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Ридонлиев (04.08.2014)

----------


## Топпер

> Отчасти потому, что некоторые представители Тхеравады начинают чрезмерную активность в теме о Ваджраяне.
> Заметьте, кстати, в вашу тему о медитации в тхеравадинском разделе только 1 раз отметился не-тхеравадин, да и то с нейтральным сообщением.


Нет, не поэтому, а потому, что есть некий участник, которого даже мои собеседники - ваджраянцы попросили помолчать, ибо не умеет конструктивно общаться.




> Да все и так очень терпеливы к тому факту, что нарушитель самайи учит ваджраянцев как правильно понимать Ваджраяну.


К вашему сведению, я не нарушитель самай. Нарушитель самай - это ваджраянец, который нарушил самайи. Тот, для кого это понятие что-то значит. Я же просто ушёл из ваджраяны. И я такой же нарушитель самай, как вы - отступник от ислама или от православия.

И заметьте, не я сейчас начал вновь разборки в теме!

----------

Alex (03.07.2013), Bob (03.07.2013), Tong Po (03.07.2013), Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Ондрий (03.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, не поэтому, а потому, что есть некий участник, которого даже мои собеседники попросили помолчать, ибо не умеет конструктивно общаться.
> 
> 
> К вашему сведению, я не нарушитель самай. Нарушитель самай - это ваджраянец, который нарушил самайи. Я же просто ушёл из ваджраяны. И я такой же нарушитель самай, как вы - отступник от ислама или от православия.
> 
> И заметьте, не я сейчас начал вновь разборки в теме!


Вы всё прекрасно поняли, бханте. Моей целью не было начинать разборки или кого-нибудь обвинять.

----------

Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Топпер, Вы меня уж извините, но...




> Как говориться: "если вы такой умный, то почему такой бедный?". Если вы всё правильно понимаете, то почему ещё не Будда?


Вы ведь тоже еще далеко не Будда...
Грубовато Вы, всё же, ответили...

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2013), Аньезка (03.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, Вы меня уж извините, но...
> 
> Вы ведь тоже еще далеко не Будда...
> Грубовато Вы, всё же, ответили...


Вот зачем вы в эту тему влезаете?  Я разве вам отвечал? Или я просил вас давать оценку моему сообщению? 

А то, что человек пришёл, влез в дискуссию в которой ничего толком не понимает, влез когда его не просили, в результате вместо нормального, любезного диалога, который происходил вчера ночью и всех устраивал, сегодня с утра пошли все эти разборки, вы не видите, или не хотите видеть.

И потом меня же и обвиняют в разборках.

----------

Bob (03.07.2013), Tong Po (03.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема закрыта.

----------

Styeba (03.07.2013), Велеслав (26.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.07.2013), Дмитрон (03.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Игорь Ю (03.07.2013), Карма Палджор (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------

